# Rip James Doohan



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I was very sad to hear the actor James Doohan who everyone else probably just knows as Scotty passed away this morning. I grew up with the old Star Trek and even my mom and loved watching The Next Generation together, so hearing that the famous Scotty with his wonderful smart remarks passed away I found it very sad.

_Scotty's role in operating the Enterprise transporter system inspired the popular catch phrase "Beam me up, Scotty", which gained currency in popular culture even beyond Star Trek fans, though that exact phrase was never heard in any episode of the show._


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

"I'm giving her all she's got, Captain!"

What a great individual and actor.

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RIP Scotty
I always watched Star Trek when I was a kid.

Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

RIP Scotty









I was/am both a trekee and a treker.

Bummer.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

i just read on yahoo that his ashes will be sent to space.

rest in space scotty









darrel


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I heard the same thing Darrel, that's a nice tribute to him. He was one of the few cast members that never shunned the Trek universe, most others seemed to try to distance themselves, but he always enjoyed the fan base. Class act.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

drobe5150 said:


> i just read on yahoo that his ashes will be sent to space.
> 
> darrel
> 
> ...


Wow, that's cool.

That made me just stop and think a minute about what those guys accomplished. Maybe some TV/Movie buffs could correct me, but I think before Star Trek there was just the goofy Flash Gordon type of stuff. Couldn't it be said that Star Trek was the beginning of a whole era/revolution in science fiction?

You get an idea of wat I'm talking about in the Generations movie where Picard meets Kirk. The movie plays off this sense of awe for what Kirk and the first Enterprise meant historically. The same thing could apply in a way to real life for the tv show itself, doesn't it?


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

"How many times have I told you... the rrrright tool for the rrrrright job!"
(quote from one of the ST movies)

Words to live by.

Scotty (James), you will be missed, but I'll catch ya on re-runs!

Jody


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Warp speed Scotty

I had the privilege to meet and spend time with Mr Doohan. I was at a Star Trek covention with my wife ( the real trekkie) and was dressed as Scotty from the movies " captian of engineering " Star Trek 3. Anyway it was a great couple of hours. He was as down to earth as you got. I had just got out of college and studied engineering, I was suprised at how much he knew about the trade. It is to bad more role models aren't like he was.


----------

